# UKBFF Scottish Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Juniors

1st James Wylie

2nd Aaron Carr

3rd Michael Lee Wilson

4th Andrew McGee

Body Fitness

1st Layla Doherty

2nd Lynn Carmichael

3rd Angela Ogg

Masters Over 40

1st Steve Creighto

2nd Kevin Fraser

3rd Matthew O'Neil

Masters Over 50

1st Robert Turner

2nd Graham Park

3rd Ronnie Cooney

4th Frank Forstner

Intermediates

1st Taz Bouhnassa

2nd Derek Cooper

3rd Barry Colquhoun

Classic Class

1st Harry Ogg

2nd Kami Kalsi

3rd Andrew Williams

80kg

1st John Reid

2nd Christopher McIntosh

3rd James Palmer

4th David Gardine

90kg

1st Mark Taylor

2nd Stephen Bogle

3rd Jeff Gilmour

4th Brian Harris

Over 100kg

1st Jose Luis Moreira

Ladies Physique

1st Louise Blades

Overall Mark Taylor

There will be a selection of photo's on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com sometime tomorrow evening.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Derek Cooper seems to have been improving over the course of the shows, be interesting to see some pics.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Some good performances in there.

Jeff Gilmour did well to come third as he ha sonly just won a novice event class the other week.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Willie said:


> Derek Cooper seems to have been improving over the course of the shows, be interesting to see some pics.


he has been.

he has improved a lot since i last seen him in venice about a year ago.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Some good performances in there.
> 
> Jeff Gilmour did well to come third as he ha sonly just won a novice event class the other week.


cheers mate

derek has done great this year.

and he is a top guy aswell. hats off to him, he has pulled it in well since i first saw him at venice. well done.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

jef well done on your placing mate!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

GM-20 said:


> jef well done on your placing mate!


thanks gary - over the moon lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

well done Jef, been a great year back for you!

Look at your fkn legs in that avatar you dick, I want some legs like that!!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

all the pics i took at the show is over in the gallery section on rippedglutes....to many to copy over here..

hundreds of pics from nabba scotland too..derek cooper looked great and has def been getting better...


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> well done Jef, been a great year back for you!
> 
> Look at your fkn legs in that avatar you dick, I want some legs like that!!!


lol mate, shame about the rest. im getting calfs, in this next year - watch this spce haha.

yeah been better than i could ever have dreamed tbh mate - i was in the best shape of my life. soo happy

and soo happy its over - your turn again next year mate


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

well done Jeff, bet you been busy eating lol! Glad its over now mate. I ended up leaving when you was on stage but you looked brill.

Kami


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

well done to all my new scottish mates


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cheers kami, same to yourself - shame i didnt get to see you up there

hopefully be a dvd.

why thankyou thomas


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coco said:


> lol mate, shame about the rest. im getting calfs, in this next year - watch this spce haha.


Ach I'll just send you mine mate, I don't need em' - just give me them back when you are done :lol:



coco said:


> yeah been better than i could ever have dreamed tbh mate - i was in the best shape of my life. soo happy


So you should be mate!! And after you putting yourself down every time we have spoke over the past two years!!



coco said:


> and soo happy its over - your turn again next year mate


PMSL, I wish, after seeing the standards of first timers, inters never mind the Mr categories, I have realised just how much my ar$e would get handed to me, going to be an extended period off I reckon :lol:

Now go and eat cake/pie!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Well done to all competitors. It was an ace day and some tough classes.

It was my first time at a UKBFF and it was a great show. We even managed to smuggle a wee trophy home!! yay!


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the pics of Steve Creighton. Was so impressed with him when he narrowly lost to Lynval Miller and then lost out to Grant Thomas for the overall the following year at the then EFBB finals.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

heres one of the pics i took of steve creighton at the show


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

heres zara also....looking gorgeous in pink


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

reaper21 said:


> Was so impressed with him when he narrowly lost to Lynval Miller and then lost out to Grant Thomas for the overall the following year at the then EFBB finals.


Is that Grant Thomas for Wales? Is he still competing? Quite interested in what happened to him after reading about him in that book Muscle.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Ach I'll just send you mine mate, I don't need em' - just give me them back when you are done :lol:
> 
> So you should be mate!! And after you putting yourself down every time we have spoke over the past two years!!
> 
> ...


mate im not greedy id only need half of them - and theyd still be massive!!

youll be up there next year mate, ive noticed your new added size under that hoodie haha! - cant wait to watch the shows again - less stressful haha

weebam great result for johnny - didnt get a chance to say congrats to him, he looked great.


----------

